# Cheese start



## phathead69 (Dec 3, 2019)

First round of cheese complete and sealed. 2 pepper Jack's and the 2 chedders will go as gifts.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2019)

Looks great and certainly great gift ideas.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 3, 2019)

Hell yeah! Looks like you got some good color, Thats just a start better get a lot more for your own use!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2019)

Cheese looks great & it always makes a good gift for just about any occasion!
Al


----------

